# 20 litres per time restriction on diesel in France



## delicagirl (Dec 5, 2018)

i just read this on FB forum...   can anyone else corroborate this ?


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 5, 2018)

*Mmm !*



delicagirl said:


> i just read this on FB forum...   can anyone else corroborate this ?



Might be the same in UK soon !!!!

I will not mention the "B" word


----------



## TJBi (Dec 5, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i just read this on FB forum...   can anyone else corroborate this ?



Up to a point; restrictions in Finistère according to reports from a few days ago, but not 20 litres and not just diesel.

You have been blocked

Pas plus de 30 euros de carburant par jour et par vehicule : des restrictions dans les stations-service du Finistere


----------



## BKen2 (Dec 5, 2018)

I only put 20€ a day in anyway ....:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 5, 2018)

Wonder if drivers will abide by it.Last time in the UK i remember being next inline behind a BMW driver and there was a sign saying a £15 restriction was in place.He just filled up despite the verbals he was receiving


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Wonder if drivers will abide by it.Last time in the UK i remember being next inline behind a BMW driver and there was a sign saying a £15 restriction was in place.He just filled up despite the verbals he was receiving




A few years back in France the same thing happened       :rolleyes2:

I saw it reported on the web and so we went to the local E Leclerc early on sunday morning and there was " polite " notices on the pumps saying 20 litres only.

The French guy on the next pump to us had a trailer with several 25 litres drums he was filling up so i filled up as well, i squeezed 60 litres in it       :hammer:

A week or so later the pumps automatically shut off at 20 litres so we just went early to a couple of different places and ended up full again   :dance:


----------



## Jo001 (Dec 5, 2018)

We were limited to €30 (so pretty much the same thing) last month.


----------



## Chris356 (Dec 5, 2018)

We travelled through France in May 2016 when the strikes were on I carried 50 litres in my garage just in case, we past some fuel stations empty and some with big ques’s ended up pouring it in my tank when back in Dover


----------



## peter palance (Dec 6, 2018)

*not good*



Chris356 said:


> We travelled through France in May 2016 when the strikes were on I carried 50 litres in my garage just in case, we past some fuel stations empty and some with big ques’s ended up pouring it in my tank when back in Dover


not good but it worked, best of luck.pj


----------

